# Etikettendrucker



## rogseut (20 November 2015)

Wir nutzen E Plan P8 und haben Wagoklemmen im Einsatz. Bisher drucken wir alle BMKs mit P Touch aus. Wir möchten schneller werden daher überlege ich mir einen Etikettendrucker anzuschaffen.  Jedoch hab ich mir mal verschiedenen Modele angekuckt und festgestellt das die Formatierung der Einzelnen Etiketten auch jedes mal Zeit frist. Wird man dadurch wirklich schneller ? Wie handhabt ihr das und könnt ihr mir ein System empfehlen.  Ich möchte auch Sensoren, Motoren, Kabel usw. Mit beschriften evtl auch die Klemmen aber kein muss.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2015)

Wir nutzen das Beschriftung System von Phönix und sind zufrieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 November 2015)

Wir das von Wago. Der Wechsel von einem Etikett zum anderen geht recht fix. Das Drucken von BMK sowie von Klemmenbeschtiftungen geht super. 
Schönes WE zusammen.


----------



## UniMog (21 November 2015)

Wir benutzen auch das System von Phoenix alles super und schnell aber am besten gefällt mir das Zusammenspiel von Phoenix Software und Eplan P8..... Aber vielleicht gibt es das auch von Wago


----------



## MSB (21 November 2015)

Wir haben beide Systeme, den Wago Drucker aber eigentlich nur für die TopJobS Streifen. 

Von der Software her für BMKZ und Co. ist Wago relativ zu Phönix einfach nur grottenschlecht. 
Hier spielt Phönix in einer ganz anderen Liga. 
Die Drucker selbst sind im Ergebnis durchaus vergleichbar, allerdings gibt es bei Phönix erheblich mehr Materialauswahl. 

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## rogseut (22 November 2015)

Danke für die Info´s.

Ich hab mir bisher nur den Wago angesehen.  https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5Star...6?supplierAID=258-298&catalogID=WAGO01&zone=7

Ich fand es recht aufwendig die ganzen BMK´s aus E-Plan zu exportieren und dann in Wago wieder Import. Dann alles richtig zu konfigurieren.
Ich möchte ja nicht nur die Bauteile im Schaltschrank beschriften. Sondern auch alle Kabel Leitungen Sensoren Stecker usw.
Irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung das ich mit dem P-Touch effektiver bin.



Wie macht Ihr das mit Phoenix? Wie ist hier euer Workflow?


----------



## Sahlina (25 November 2015)

Hallo,
  wir benutzen den Pictor 2 von Murrplastik mit der dazugehörigen Software ACS Gold Studio.
  Murrplastik bietet ein großes Sortiment an Schildern für Schaltgeräte, Klemmen und Kabel.
  Der Datenexport aus Eplan P8 läuft so, das im Feld Gravierdaten am BMK nur Typ und Menge des Schildes eingetragen werden.
  Über Dienstprogramme/Auswertung/Beschriftung wird dann eine Textdatei ausgegeben, die pro BMK eine Zeile enthält. Z.B. A1;1;BMK identifizierend;BMK identifizierend.
  In der ACS Software muß man einmalig ein Importschema anlegen, damit das Programm weiß wie die Daten den Tabellen zugeordnet werden sollen.
  Also A1 > Spalte Typ; 1 > Spalte Faktor; BMK > von Text; BMK bis Text wobei das Semikolon das Trennzeichen darstellt.
  Für Klemmleisten und Klemmen muß man in Eplan ein eigenes Schema anlegen.
  Nach dem Import steht einem in der ACS Software eine Tabelle zur Verfügung, in der man ganz einfach die verschiedenen Typen nacheinander anwählt.
  Dann braucht man nur noch den Drucker mit den passenden Schildern zu bestücken.
  Die Druckgeschwindigkeit und das Druckbild sind sehr gut. Inzwischen gibt es auch den Pictor Black, der halt nur schwarz drucken kann und günstiger ist.

LG Alina


----------



## rogseut (27 November 2015)

Hab mir auf der SPS Drives den Drucker von Phoenix Contact angeschaut fand das Teil nicht schlecht.
Nächste Woche kommt der Aussendienst ins Haus werfe auch mal einen Blick auf den von Murr. THX


----------



## rogseut (24 Dezember 2015)

Also haben uns wirklich für den Phoenix endschieden. Dank der super Schnittstelle zu Eplan. DANKE für die Tipps.


----------



## Krayer (13 September 2016)

Ich kann dir auch das System von Wago oder Murrplastik empfehlen.


----------



## rogseut (31 Dezember 2016)

ok. Haben inzwischen das von Phoenix. Gibt hier einfach am meisten Material. Nur bin ich im Moment von der Druckqualität ein bisschen enttäuscht hab es ungefähr das jeder 6. Druck Fehler aufdrehten. Vertrieb wird sich das Gerät im neuen Jahr noch mal ansehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basco (10 Januar 2017)

Wir drucken die BMK-Etiketten mit einem normalen Laserdrucker (Kopierssystem) auf Etiketten von Hein. 
Für Klemmenbeschriftungen, Leuchtmelder, Taster und Kabelbeschriftungen verwenden eir den Printjet Advanced von Weidmüller. Dieser Drucker kann Markierer aus Kunststoff und Metall bedrucken.
Die Software ist zwar etwas Oldschool (Windows XP Design), aber relativ leicht zu bedienen. Die Auswahl an Material ist relativ gross. 

Gruss Sven


----------

